
How Rupert Murdoch’s Empire of Influence Remade the World - okket
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/03/magazine/rupert-murdoch-fox-news-trump.html
======
eesmith
"A Bit of Fry and Laurie", "It's a Soaraway Life: The Rupert Murdoch Sketch"
from season 4, episode 1 (the only version I found uses PIP and pitch changing
to avoid automatic copyright infringement algorithms -
[https://youtu.be/gziBQG9ea4g?t=1172](https://youtu.be/gziBQG9ea4g?t=1172) .

It's a spoof of "It's A Wonderful Life" with Murdoch in place of George
Bailey. In the world-without-Murdoch, there is much niceness in the UK, people
are happy and like each other, the UK has some of the best TV in the world, no
one has sat TV, the hospital system is doing well, people like the monarchy,
etc.

At the end, the Murdoch character realizes how much money he could make in
this world. His guardian angel then throws him into the river, ending the
sketch.

